# Who's Been to Al-Anon?



## Time4Joy (Dec 13, 2012)

Very long post in General Relationships. Looking for some info here on al anon. Who's been? Helpful or not? Advice?


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Well it was very eye- opening. Showed me how I been affected by an alcoholic parent and how I was continuing the cycle through my own actions and relationships with my husband, children, etc. 

My sister couldn't stand it because of the higher power stuff and any mention that she might be hurting other people, caused by her childhood, but something that she needed to be aware of and change for healthy relationships. She just does not want to hear that the damage to her is causing her to hurt herself and others.

It's free, try it and see if you see yourself in the stories and information. It was like finding out I was a member of a group that I didn't know I had joined, so many common relationship troubles. Conflict avoidance, fear of intimacy, not even knowing what intimacy was, controlling behavior, perfectionism, overly critical, insecurity, those are just some of the problems that I need to work on as a child of an alcoholic. Haven't been there in many years but it did help me get on a healthy path.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I went once about 25 years ago and never went back. My ex drank too much.

I also went to one CoSA meeting (for spouses of sex addicts) a couple years ago and never went back.

They're for co dependents, which I am not. I find IC much more helpful.


----------

